# NCEES Survey and Results



## Messi (Apr 11, 2019)

I have read few times in the forum that if someone gets the survey its because they've failed. Is it True ? Can anyone who got the survey &amp; passed confirm this ?


----------



## Saul Good (Apr 11, 2019)

Not true.  I took it last October. I failed.  A co worker of mine passed.  We both got one delivered in our inbox at exactly the same time.  I am assuming everyone gets one.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Apr 11, 2019)

Saul Good said:


> Not true.  I took it last October. I failed.  A co worker of mine passed.  We both got one delivered in our inbox at exactly the same time.  I am assuming everyone gets one.


Thanks for confirming my gut feeling


----------



## ndekens (Apr 11, 2019)

daydreambeliever said:


> Thanks for confirming my gut feeling


This is my 17th time getting the survey email.......


----------



## daydreambeliever (Apr 11, 2019)

ndekens said:


> This is my 17th time getting the survey email.......


Hopefully your last!


----------



## roy167 (Apr 11, 2019)

I got one. Hope doesn't mean I failed it. 

If you look at the questions, it seems to be along the lines of exam experience so I doubt it indicates anything pass or fail. Also, Even for FE which was CBT, it took them a good week to post results, I doubt the NCEES already knows who passed and who failed on paper/pencil based exam. The NCEES does say that NCEES makes results available to board in 8-10 weeks, so it is too early to say anything whether someone passed or failed.   I think this is just a post exam survey either everyone got it or  randomly selected people got it.


----------



## RadioBox (Apr 11, 2019)

Strange...I didn’t receive a survey email from NCEES.


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 11, 2019)

Folks... I got the survey when I failed and when I passed... it means nothing, they just want to get feedback on your overall test experience (test conditions, test site, etc.).. that's all, DO NOT READ INTO IT...


----------



## a4u2fear (Apr 12, 2019)

it is the ONLY indicator we know of passing/failing this early in the game.


----------



## roy167 (Apr 12, 2019)

SacMe24 said:


> Folks... I got the survey when I failed and when I passed... it means nothing, they just want to get feedback on your overall test experience (test conditions, test site, etc.).. that's all, DO NOT READ INTO IT...


Why not send it to ALL test takers? if it is about exam experience, it should have been sent to all examinees.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Apr 12, 2019)

False. This question gets asked every exam cycle and it is simply not true so don't sweat it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 12, 2019)

roy167 said:


> Why not send it to ALL test takers? if it is about exam experience, it should have been sent to all examinees.


They do send it to all test takers. Release may be staggered or in your spam folder. 

The rumor about getting the survey only if you failed is getting so freaking old.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 12, 2019)

I've received surveys the two times I failed AND when I passed.  It means noooooothing.


----------



## NYBuzz12 (Apr 22, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> I've received surveys the two times I failed AND when I passed.  It means noooooothing.


Do they ask questions about the exam and site?


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 22, 2019)

NYBuzz12 said:


> Do they ask questions about the exam and site?


I'm gonna be honest, I never opened the survey emails ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 22, 2019)

NYBuzz12 said:


> Do they ask questions about the exam and site?


Mostly the site, I can't recall if there was much about the exam itself on there.


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Apr 22, 2019)

I wish everyone was this fast to shoot down the survey/fail theory last exam cycle... Had me stressing for a solid 12 hours before someone finally stopped the trolling and admitted that it meant nothing. FYI, I received the exam survey less than a week after taking the exam and saw that beautiful green PASS on my account on D-DAY


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Apr 22, 2019)

They do send surveys out to all test takers. But, the surveys for those who passed are different than those who failed. Ask around.


----------



## roy167 (Apr 23, 2019)

Stephen2awesome said:


> They do send surveys out to all test takers. But, the surveys for those who passed are different than those who failed. Ask around.


That's a new twist to the SAGA. This can be a fun game.


----------

